
What Mobile startup would you like to see?  - rokhayakebe

======
rokhayakebe
We are a Mobile Media Startup. Think of a stripped down SplashcastMedia meets
your mobile phone. We are launching soon. we also have fun Mobile pet projects
on the side.

